# the 250 2sum



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

whats your ideas on these 2sum sets and if you have a set what do you think of them :smt033


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

I think the 2 sum is a good deal. Depending on the pricing picking up the other components one at time may or may not be. The concept is sure slick. When the 250 first came out I kind of poopoo'd it because it is so thick. After a little just curious research I really like the way that thing breaks down thinking of cleaning, parts replacment, changing to different size modules, etc. Nothing on it you cannot get access to in a matter of seconds. Actually surprised more law enforcement and military aren't taking a closer look then again maybe they are. Seems like it would be a department or agency armors dream to keep serviced. I think it is a very innovative concept. For a CCW I still don't care for that fat slide. For me personally that is possibly the most critical dimension for concealment and comfort. But for others as a CCW, duty side arm, home defense and various other purposes it is very intriguing.


----------

